
Looking for additional 'hacker' cofounder - LA/OC/SD - kyro

======
kyro
I am looking for an additional founder that is an extremely skilled programmer
to join our team. We have several ideas that we feel are great and are
extremely serious about pursuing, so we have many options. If you are in any
way interested and live in the specified areas, LA/OC/SD, send an email over
to:

kbeshay@gmail.com.

Hope to hear from some of you soon, and goodluck to all with your own
ventures.

~~~
theoutlander
I have added u on gmail ... lets discuss

~~~
kyro
My sn's are hybridxaos on AOL IM, and hybridxaos on Yahoo Messenger.

I am also on google talk.

Hope to talk to you soon.

